
Complex function plotter with support for split-complex and dual numbers in JS - adamnemecek
https://wbolden.github.io/complex/#z
======
stared
Related:

\- "Visualizing complex-valued functions with Matplotlib and Mayavi"
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/empet/Math/blob/master/Do...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/empet/Math/blob/master/DomainColoring.ipynb)

\- "Phase Plots of Complex Functions: a Journey in Illustration"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1007.2295](https://arxiv.org/abs/1007.2295)

------
adamnemecek
here's the source
[https://github.com/wbolden/complex](https://github.com/wbolden/complex)

------
ianai
I’ve wanted something like this for longer than I’ll admit. So glad!

